# Helping out our fellow younger brothers...



## VictorZ06 (Nov 12, 2013)

It's really nice to see some of the vets helping out a lot of the newbies with whatever questions they may have.  Just please keep one thing in mind if you are a vet helping out a new member.  Just make sure (or do your best to do so) that the person you are helping is in fact a valid candidate to be messing around with AAS.  Just the other day, we had a new member start a thread about making a stack with over half a gram of tren and a few other compounds.  Many people started chiming in and giving advice....yet nobody thought to ask him old he was or if he has ever ran a cycle in the past.  The kid was a young teenager.

I don't think any of us here want to give young kids advise and suggestions as to how to run things like tren when they still have yet to hit puberty.  We can only hope they are being honest when posting stats.  New members who come here seeking advice are told to list their stats before asking for advice.  VERY few of them do.  So please, if you see someone asking for advice on how to run something and you don't see any stats listed, kindly ask them to post their stats before you help.  Or, if they post stats and "forget" to include their age, kindly ask them for it.  Nobody wants to see any of our younger brothers get hurt and mess up their bodies permanently.  So lets all try and use a little caution and common sense.  Like I said, anyone can lie about their age...but at least we can try and keep the damage to a minimum.  PLEASE ASK FOR STATS!  Thanks fellas.




/V


You can remind them of stickies like this one that we had created a long while back.  

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anabolic-zone/69292-cycle-advice.html

I will make this thread a sticky shortly after it's been around a bit and gets a little more exposure in the AZ.


----------



## SwoleZilla (Nov 12, 2013)

i agree. i think the first post should be asking stats. il admit i havent always asked about stats before offering up advice. i can see where this would be a huge problem. Thanks vic for bringing this to the surface where people will be able to keep this in mind for now on.


----------



## Swfl (Nov 12, 2013)

repped!  nothing more to say, just common sense. See how uncommon it is?...


----------



## NoviceAAS (Nov 12, 2013)

Right on there, dont want to encourage a 19 year old in to a life of TRT .


----------



## jadean (Nov 12, 2013)

Good reminder for us all.


----------



## rage racing (Nov 12, 2013)

Couldnt agree more Vic....wish somebody told me to go piss off back when I was 19-20 and ran my first cycle...lol.


----------



## futureMrO (Nov 12, 2013)

Swfl said:


> repped!  nothing more to say, just common sense. See how uncommon it is?...


repped for repping


----------



## VictorZ06 (Nov 12, 2013)

futureMrO said:


> repped for repping



Repped for repping a repper who repped me. lol 




/V


----------



## dieseljimmy (Nov 12, 2013)

My advices are limited to what I know...

Heavy masteron doses.
Deca use all year round.
 picking up married gym milfs... 

That might be it


----------



## Warriorblaze (Nov 12, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> My advices are limited to what I know...
> 
> Heavy masteron doses.
> Deca use all year round.
> ...



I could use some advice on the gym milfs


----------



## futureMrO (Nov 12, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> My advices are limited to what I know...
> 
> Heavy masteron doses.
> Deca use all year round.
> ...


sounds fun


----------



## Christsean (Nov 12, 2013)

Guilty! You're right on brother. We shouldn't assume we're dealing with those who are ready to enter the novice ranks. 

Many times the presentation of the questions tells the tale, but again we can't assume.


----------



## imadoctor (Apr 2, 2014)

Wish my gym had milfs  nothing but high school kids who dont know what deodorant is and old fatties


----------



## irish viking (Apr 2, 2014)

hey vets!! don't be too hard on yourselves either,you guys just try to advise and help,something I appreciate,even at 40 im still a novice in aas ,ive only cycled twice and still ask or help.if a kid fools ya into getting advice I say theyre the fool,they would of read at least 2 threads on aas and seen stats info and that infamous line "your too young "and still went ahead.
the only good thing is at least they got some sound imput,instead of bs from some guy and fxxk themselves up.


----------



## timothy3028 (Apr 9, 2014)

I for one am extremely thankful for the insight from this forums veterans and the younger cats will hopefully pay attention.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## futureMrO (Apr 9, 2014)

the vets are good n all , but i decided to hire bostin loyd as my trainer, hes got me on 10 grams of test 5 grams of tren and 1000mgs of anadrol a day, but you know, im a low dose guy haha


----------



## satisfaction1822 (May 1, 2014)

Most gyms have that one 16-18 year old kid that you just know is on something and yet wen you approach them about it they just bitch about how all there friends did it and they turned out fine.... smh welcome to the generation of idiots.


----------



## Ralphh (Jun 7, 2014)

Hey Victor,

I am 28 years old and never done a cycle before. i am a hard gainer(skinny 147lbs) and have tried many diets and max weight i reached was 150lbs.
I would like some advice on what take,  being a first time user of AAS. I have been searching for what other products to take so i dont get anything wrong. can you please direct me in the right path.
thank you.


----------



## Jamzy (Aug 1, 2014)

I enjoy giving out advice at our university gym.


----------



## dav1dg90 (Aug 2, 2014)

Good stuff victor, truth be told.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Aug 5, 2014)

Ralphh said:


> Hey Victor,
> 
> I am 28 years old and never done a cycle before. i am a hard gainer(skinny 147lbs) and have tried many diets and max weight i reached was 150lbs.
> I would like some advice on what take,  being a first time user of AAS. I have been searching for what other products to take so i dont get anything wrong. can you please direct me in the right path.
> thank you.



After you finish reading all our stickies, please go ahead and start a thread here in the AAS zone with all the proper information (you will see how to post a "help" thread in the stickies).  That is the best and most efficient way to get the answers and direction that you need.  Include your height as well....bottom line, the more information you provide us with, the better the community here can help you.  But....we won't spoon feed the shit to you.  You have to read and do some legwork bro....learn as much as you can, study the profiles of each compound and be sure to read the stickies.  The staff and the vets here put a lot of hard work into many of these stickies....almost to the point where nearly any question AAS related can be answered....well, you know what I mean.  We are all here to help one and other...just don't be lazy.  Read and absorb as much as you can bro.




/V


----------



## Nlopez77 (Jul 29, 2016)

Hey i added you as my friend 24 years old looking to start steroids but new. Any advice will take anything


----------

